# Attempt at Leg Yield, Circle, Trot Critique



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

I think you guys look very nice! 

I saw chicken wings a bit - try to keep the tumbs on top.

I really like that you reward your horse (sadly, I don't see it that often.) I make a concious effort to reward with my inside hand only, so that I can keep outside contact at all times.

You seem to really enjoy your time in the saddle! Keep up with the work, it pays off! =)


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks Shasta!

That's a good idea. I don't mean to pat him that roughly I was just really happy haha. I also scratch his wither mid trot or mid walk to reward.

Okay, I'll loose the chicken wings!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Was that all in one lesson? That's a lot of leg yielding in one lesson. Did you mix that up with some changes of gait, some letting him walk on a loose rein, riding on the buckle?

I think that you have some real natural talent in riding and seem to catch on very quickly. YOu have good side to side balance and don't collapse to one side , as so many people do (raises hand to be counted). you do get the chicken wings and as time went on you started haveing more and more of a downward cant to your hands and upper body which encourages the horse to run more and more on his forehand. But then last video he was really draggin his feet in the sand and starting to plow onto his forehand.

I think that is in large part to wearing the training fork. I would be out of that as soon as possible. Sky seems worried a bit as to where to keep his head and he loses focus and impulsion from his hind by being too focussed on his head. 

I would break up the leg yield work with somthing that demands pure , energetic forward, because the horse will dull out otherwise. The leg yeild will deaden, so you must refressh "forward!" frequently. 

I think you might, just might , consider lowering your stirrup one hole. I might be wrong on that, but you have your ankle and foot kind of jammed down and foot angled out in a way that is more fitting for hunter/jumper style riding.

Lastly, do you ever do work without stirrups in lessons?

just me being blunt, as usual.

CAroline


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> Was that all in one lesson? That's a lot of leg yielding in one lesson. Did you mix that up with some changes of gait, some letting him walk on a loose rein, riding on the buckle?
> 
> I think that you have some real natural talent in riding and seem to catch on very quickly. YOu have good side to side balance and don't collapse to one side , as so many people do (raises hand to be counted). you do get the chicken wings and as time went on you started haveing more and more of a downward cant to your hands and upper body which encourages the horse to run more and more on his forehand. But then last video he was really draggin his feet in the sand and starting to plow onto his forehand.
> 
> ...


Caroline I always always look forward to critiques from you!!

Yes, this is one lesson. 30 minutes long so there's a good deal missing.

I agree about the training fork. I'm a bad student and ride without it during the week, then slap it on for lessons hehe.. but no my trainer insists Sky needs it. But I've been working on him without it EVEN the canter (the 1st time I did it without help), and he was great! 

I agree that it was a loooot of leg yields and it was frying me and Sky. I even complained that it was very hard without impulsion. So as soon as we went trotting, which he was SO happy about, and did leg yields he was wonderful. Nothing against my trainer, I adore her, but she really pounds!

I snatched up any moment to ride on the buckle but my trainer really really wants us round and engaged the whole time. In my own time, we take breaks often and he gets a nice loose rein or "no hand" rein at the walk and trot. 

I agree about dropping a hole, I'm going to try and see if it will help me keep my right stirrup better. I also noticed my legs kept creeping up out of position. 

Noooo no no, have never tried no stirrup work on Sky. I've considered riding with one stirrup (my left) and letting my right foot be free, but I don't know if that's safe. I do no stirrup walking but anything beyond that, my seat isn't secure enough I'd freak him out since I swear he is the horsey equivalent of a perfectionist..

It would help if I could go stirrupless on the lungeline with an oh-sh strap just incase. I'm trying to make one with what I've got on hand. Course I have no problem buying one. 

Hope I answered all the questions you have!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think you underestimate your seat. You would do just fine stirrupless at all the work you did today, I kid you not. Most beginners flail around a lot more. So, maybe you aren't a beginner. I forgot the amount of experience in your background.

I used to fight with my first teacher a lot, but I now know that hte way she put the horse first was best. I always had to give him long walks on the buckle from time to time , and this was a thorougnbred who could spook at any unexpected moment (who dumped me twice off the lungline) but I still had to let him walk on the buckle after he'd performed well.

My teacher , when teaching me leg yield, had me think of it as one step sideways and one step forward, one sideways, one forward. I think this was because I got overly focussed on the sideways and lost the forward impulsion.
She also really stressed putting my inside leg on at the exact time as when he was stepping under with his inside hind.
WE did a lot of work where I had to walk or trot and count out loud the inside hinds movement. Like , "left, left, left , left" every time the left hind stepped under and "right, right, right" for the other so I would learn to feel the hind feet, and thus be able to feel the time to apply the inside leg.

YOu did exceptionally well with maintaining a nicely vertical seat and didn't twist yourself all up in trying to force the horse over, which is something I STILL end up doing. 

Phillipe Karl talks about the seat bones usage in lateral movement. IN his book, "Twisted Truths of Modern Dressage" he talks about how many trainers say weight on the inside seatbone, but he says you should always weight the seatbone in the direction that the horse is moving, so in this case , it;s to the outside of the horse 's bend. Leg yield to the left, horse is bent to right, moving toward left and according to Karl, you should weight your left seatbone.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

You think so? Should I try w/t stirrupless? 

I'm just worried that Sky's head will go flying up and that'll hollow his back and I'll start bouncing.. and then he'll start spooking, and then I'll try to relax but the spooking makes it worse.. do you see where I'm going? =/ 

I know he needs to get over it, just finding the right time. I was hoping that I could get my sitting trot down because then I could not rely on my stirrups.

That makes sense, putting the weight to the direction you're moving in. To me, putting the weight on the inside would be like closing the door.. it'd make it more difficult for your horse to move and also may encourage leaning right?

As for my experience.. it's very weird. I started age 7/8, rode for a few years at an English barn. Walk, trot, starting to jump around age 10. It was scary and the horse never jumped, we just trotted over. Then I moved... lost touch of horses till I was 12, when we moved again and I started western. Did some walking, jogging bareback on a mule (lol) and started walking the barrel pattern. Stopped going since instructor wanted me to lease a horse and mom didn't want to. Then I started volunteering at a therapeutic riding center. Over time I got some riding time. Started riding a greenie, then I was being taught how to train her. We did a lot of bareback w/t. Then I was given Sky.. took some more lessons. W/t, mainly stirrupless and bridless on a lungeline. Then I moved here and have been taking lessons with my current trainer since October.

So collectively, age 8-10 (3) plus age 12-15 (3) plus 2.5 years recently, slightly over 8 years. But I don't count it as 8 years. More like 2 years with some change, since it wasn't consistent and I wasn't taught anything except to sit and look pretty. Push button, sit and hang on. I didn't know how leg, seat, I knew about hands and stirrups. Cluck to make the horse go, pull to make the horse stop. 

So I consider myself an advanced beginner (advanced now that I'm cantering.) Is that a fair assessment? :/ 

Given me lots to think about. I'm out Friday, Sat, and Sun to the barn so I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I didn't watch all of them, and didn't watch them in their entirety however from what I did see, Tiny has already pointed out most of the riding critiques, so I will focus on the quality of leg yield. 

The horse is not actually leg yielding in any of the video that I watched. In leg yield, the inside fore must cross in front of the outside fore, and the inside hind must cross in front of the outside hind. This is much easier in sitting trot than walk. 
The horse's body including the neck, must remain straight and parallel to the track, with a touch of flexion to the inside (flexion being from the poll, not the neck or body). 
Skye, is walking directly back to and away from the track, with little if any crossing of the legs and is bulging through his outside shoulder and over bending the neck to the inside. This tells me that you do not have control of the outside of the horse's body. 
To combat this, instead of riding full leg yields, try to ride 2 or 3 steps, then ride straight again, get the shoulder back under control, then quietly ask for another couple of strides. The second you lose his shoulder, ride straight and correct it. This will make your leg yields much straighter. 

When changing direction in your leg yield, try to avoid pushing straight back to other way. Instead, ride a step or 2 straight, establish the new outside rein, and THEN yield back to the track. Otherwise you are putting the horse out of balance.

You have a lovely secure seat, your horse looks happy, relaxed and has a good rhythm. It's time to start being more of the driver rather than the passenger, moving from your learner's license to your provisional license, if you will. 
I would like to see you asking the trot to be a little more active, which will require you to relax your leg rather than brace against the stirrup, to give effective aids. 
When the trot is more active, the quality of the movements you ride will improve, the straightness will improve, the ability to establish a connection from the hind legs to the bridle will improve etc. 

Good job


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Skyseternalangel said:


> You think so? Should I try w/t stirrupless?
> 
> *Yes, you will be fine. It's time and it will feel so good.*
> 
> ...


I look forward to your next post. It's like I am there. I enjoyed hearing the birds in the background. we dont' have birdsong now, 'cause it's winter.


Kayty's description is spot on! and so nicely worded.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Kayty said:


> The horse is not actually leg yielding in any of the video that I watched. In leg yield, *the inside fore must cross in front of the outside fore, and the inside hind must cross in front of the outside hind. *This is much easier in sitting trot than walk.
> *The horse's body including the neck, must remain straight and parallel to the track, with a touch of flexion to the inside* (flexion being *from the poll*, not the neck or body).
> Skye, is walking directly back to and away from the track, with little if any crossing of the legs and is bulging through his outside shoulder and over bending the neck to the inside. This tells me that you do not have control of the outside of the horse's body.
> To combat this, instead of riding full leg yields, *try to ride 2 or 3 steps, then ride straight again,* get the shoulder back under control, then quietly ask for another couple of strides. *The second you lose his shoulder, ride straight and correct it.* This will make your leg yields much straighter.
> ...


Thank you so much Kayty for taking the time to give me advice! I am going to work and keep in mind the bold when I try the leg yield again! 

I am going to definitely try kicking it up a notch. The worst that can happen doesn't outweigh the benefits so I'm going to give it a shot! 

Thank you 



tinyliny said:


> I look forward to your next post. It's like I am there. I enjoyed hearing the birds in the background. we dont' have birdsong now, 'cause it's winter.


Thanks again tinyliny.. you're always such a huge help!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

In that last video at sitting trot, your elbows are locked and the hands are bouncing up and down. Try lengthening them a hair so you can let your arms hang softly at your sides and therefore let your elbows move freely. 

Like others already said, while the leg yield isn't there yet, you're just one more persistent aid away from getting more sideways movement. I found it easier to break it down into steps initially. I would move almost sideways for a few steps, then move mostly straight a few steps before going sideways again. Once both horsey and I figured what both felt like, we put the two together and are now doing decent leg yields.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

MyBoyPuck said:


> In that last video at sitting trot, your elbows are locked and the hands are bouncing up and down. Try lengthening them a hair so you can let your arms hang softly at your sides and therefore let your elbows move freely.


Yeah my upper body is so noisy! But I'm not following, lengthening what a hair? My elbows? I thought they should have more bend in them (after watching the video.) Or lengthening my hands? I'm so curious, why?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

You are holding your hands out in front of you to where your arms cannot hang freely. This locks your elbows so your hands are incapable of following your horse's head. Sitting in a chair, hold your arms where they are in that video and ask yourself if you feel tension in your arms. Then let them drop relaxed at your sides. Doesn't that feel better? If so, to keep your rein length the same as your horse is used to, you will have to ride with a slightly longer rein to do it. Does that make sense?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

MyBoyPuck said:


> You are holding your hands out in front of you to where your arms cannot hang freely. This locks your elbows so your hands are incapable of following your horse's head. Sitting in a chair, hold your arms where they are in that video and ask yourself if you feel tension in your arms. Then let them drop relaxed at your sides. Doesn't that feel better? If so, to keep your rein length the same as your horse is used to, you will have to ride with a slightly longer rein to do it. Does that make sense?


Yes I do! I didn't realize I was putting them in a frame instead of letting them be loose. Thanks for pointing that out! I'll try it out.. though it may take awhile for it to click but I'll do my best.

Thanks, my horse will probably appreciate that change 

Thank you for your advice, MyBoyPuck!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

"Do as little as possible, to do as much as possible"
Was what a visiting clinician told me once, when I was really struggling to get shoulder in on a young horse. I was trying to do far too much. He got me to just take a deep breath in, let it out slowly, make myself go floppy and just put my body in the position to ask for shoulder in, while letting everything just hang and relax. And what do you know, shoulder in, dead straight, so soft, straight down the long side. 

I think we get so caught up in correctness, trying to make everything perfect, that often we forget to breathe, or allow tension to sneak into our bodies while we ride without noticing.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Kayty said:


> "Do as little as possible, to do as much as possible"
> I think we get so caught up in correctness, *trying to make everything perfect, that often we forget to breathe*, or allow tension to sneak into our bodies while we ride without noticing.


Yes yes yes... exactly! I know have a huge problem relaxing but it's getting better. I find that when I relax, Sky is the most wonderfully calm but forward and responsive horse. If I'm not.. then he's a nervous wreck. Trying TOO hard, does cause tension and does cause me to forget to breathe. I think one day I want to try riding with my eyes closed. Maybe on Saturday, when my friend is watching, just so I can't see what Sky is doing and I'll try to relax instead of gripping or pumping.

Hopefully other people will read your post and come to the same realization!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

If you're going to try riding with your eyes closed, I STRONGLY suggest you do it on the lunge, and that you also take away your reins and stirrups.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Kayty said:


> "Do as little as possible, to do as much as possible"
> Was what a visiting clinician told me once, when I was really struggling to get shoulder in on a young horse. I was trying to do far too much. He got me to just take a deep breath in, let it out slowly, make myself go floppy and just put my body in the position to ask for shoulder in, while letting everything just hang and relax. And what do you know, shoulder in, dead straight, so soft, straight down the long side.
> 
> I think we get so caught up in correctness, trying to make everything perfect, that often we forget to breathe, or allow tension to sneak into our bodies while we ride without noticing.


 
That's me. I am makin' pretzels with my body trying so hard to make the horse move this way or that.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Kayty said:


> If you're going to try riding with your eyes closed, I STRONGLY suggest you do it on the lunge, and that you also take away your reins and stirrups.


And put my hands on the saddle, hips, oh sh-- strap?

I'll ask my trainer about it Wednesday


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

As a little FYI, lateral movements and leg yield can be produced simply by putting your body in the correct orientation. No pressure need be applied on a trained horse. I have been working my horse from the ground while he transitions to barefoot. I can get him into shoulder-fore and leg yield simply by changing my body position as I walk next to him. Less really is more.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

MyBoyPuck said:


> As a little FYI, lateral movements and leg yield can be produced simply by putting your body in the correct orientation. No pressure need be applied on a trained horse. I have been working my horse from the ground while he transitions to barefoot.* I can get him into shoulder-fore and leg yield simply by changing my body position as I walk next to him.* Less really is more.


Well he's still getting the hang of it, but the aid I give him is continuously lighter. As soon as I shift my weight he reads my mind and knows what I want. Just.. keeping his front straight is our most immediate problem. I'm going to see if doing as tiny and Kayty and yourself suggested by doing a little then go straight.. then do some more, then go straight. 

But that's incredible! I try to do ground work with him before I ride on long days, on short days I just try to get on and give him some no-stress exercise.

How do you teach him that? 

Sky knows turn on the forehand and haunches fairly well on the ground via motion cue. Leg yields.. it's a circus act but once he gets it, he gets a huge release. We've been working on side passing a little on the ground. I might ask my trainer if she can help me out with it.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

In hand work is really cool. I can actually get him to use his back better with me off him than on him. For shoulder-fore, it's just a matter of crossing over my own legs and turning my shoulders to where I want his shoulders. For leg yield, I step completely sideways with my shoulders straight forward. I'll try to get video of it. I'm curious to see if he's doing it as well as it feels like he is.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

MyBoyPuck said:


> In hand work is really cool. I can actually get him to use his back better with me off him than on him. For shoulder-fore, it's just a matter of crossing over my own legs and turning my shoulders to where I want his shoulders. For leg yield, I step completely sideways with my shoulders straight forward. I'll try to get video of it. I'm curious to see if he's doing it as well as it feels like he is.


That would be so helpful!

Yeah when I get back I want to take a dive at "in hand" work. He's just really tall so I may need to wear extra tall boots :lol:


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Crap! He did beautifully today working in hand and I didn't get video! I'll try to start an in hand thread next week.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I think I know what I was doing wrong now with the leg yield. 

Developing the Leg Yield from the Ground to the Saddle Week 6 - YouTube

I didn't know the leg yield looked like that, so now I have a visual to go off of and some help with doing it on the ground.

Ready to try again, and I'll definitely check up on your thread MyBoyPuck once you get it up!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

That's a good video. Just be sure, if you decide to try the ground stuff, to stay clear of the hind legs. Most horses will kick out at the initial tries to get them to yield away from pressure. Stay up by the horse's shoulders and use a dressage whip or comparable length lead rope.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Alright, will do! Thank you


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I didn't watch all of the videos nor read all of the posts. Tiny and Kayty hit most of the issues I saw.

1. PLEASE take the fork off when doing lateral work (or any work, for that matter). It is adjusted way too short and the horse hits it before it even gets to where his head should be. And, it dampens and direct rein aid as it is always interrupting the "feel". If you feel you must have a running martingale, adjust it correctly.

2. If your horse is green to the yield, you are asking him to cover way too much ground. Walk down the quarter line and yield to the closet wall. Walls are magnetic to horses and it helps to go towards it, not away. Only ask six to eight strides AT MOST in the beginning. Only when they can do a nice yield from the quarter line to wall should you ask to go from the center line to the wall.

3 As Kayty said, the horse should be quite straight through the body with only a bit of flex in the poll. If you "bend" too much through the neck, it is very hard to get the haunch to yield.

4 when you ride the yield, look in the direction you are yielding. The head is part of the cue. When you look straight ahead, the horse wants to walk straight ahead. Don't think the horse doesn't feel the head turn.


All in all, you and your horse look great together and I know you will do well.


Going back to watch more videos.....


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I like this video


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> I didn't watch all of the videos nor read all of the posts. Tiny and Kayty hit most of the issues I saw.
> 
> 1. PLEASE take the fork off when doing lateral work (or any work, for that matter). It is adjusted way too short and the horse hits it before it even gets to where his head should be. And, it dampens and direct rein aid as it is always interrupting the "feel". If you feel you must have a running martingale, adjust it correctly.
> 
> ...



*Yes ma'am!!*

I agree with you fully on the fork. I'm taking it off and I'm not putting it back on! 

And I agree about the leg yields.. idk if you saw my face, I saw sick of them and I could tell Sky wanted to just get to the trotting and cantering. 

I'm going to ride tomorrow so I'll work a mostly on walk, trot, canter and a little leg yield now and then.

But thanks for taking the time to comment. I need all the help I can get!

EDIT: I've watched the video and I'm understanding the aids a lot clearer now. I had no idea head turn was part of the cue, I probably was making it very confusing for Sky. Thanks for pointing that out! 

Do you have any tips for my sitting trot that anyone hasn't mentioned yet? Looking at the video, hers is very "with" her horse, whereas mine is all over the place.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh I just want to add, I usually ride (I DO ride) without it and I only put it on him on a lesson day because my trainer wants it on. We've been doing fine without it, I even cantered my first time off of the lunge (by myself basically) without the fork on and he was perfect. 

This picture: http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...45991125_1331146027_33032089_1429386627_n.jpg is before I started lessons. It was very inconsistent roundness but he was beginning to get it on his own (mainly the sitting trot.) I think him in the fork is making him lean and he's backtracking. I've tried talking with my coach but she is persistent. 


And if you have any advice for my canter, please please please let me know!

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding/time-has-come-c-word-105914/page5/#post1323994

Thanks Allison_Finch


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

The key to a good sitting trot and canter is mobility of your abdomen. You use your back and abdominal muscles like a shock absorber to minimize the up and down movement.

Watching your canter, you actually have a nice seat going there. You are using your mid section very well. A seat that can sink and maintain contact with the saddle is one where you can use your back and abdominal muscles to loosen or tighten to affect much of what your horse does.

Wrap your legs a little more on your horse. You are maintaing a tight contact with your knee, which is taking the lower leg away from your horse. Loosen the knee, wrap that lower leg around the horse and feel the contact with the inside of your upper calf. Try to rotate your leg so that the toes point more forward than out. This will help the lower leg become quieter and move around less.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> The key to a good sitting trot and canter is mobility of your abdomen. You use your back and abdominal muscles like a shock absorber to minimize the up and down movement.
> 
> Watching your canter, you actually have a nice seat going there. You are using your mid section very well. A seat that can sink and maintain contact with the saddle is one where you can use your back and abdominal muscles to loosen or tighten to affect much of what your horse does.
> 
> Wrap your legs a little more on your horse. You are maintaing a tight contact with your knee, which is taking the lower leg away from your horse. Loosen the knee, wrap that lower leg around the horse and feel the contact with the inside of your upper calf. Try to rotate your leg so that the toes point more forward than out. This will help the lower leg become quieter and move around less.



Okay I'll keep that in mind... anything to make that sitting trot less fluttery and uncomfortable for my horse. Thanks, I'm glad I'm doing good at the canter seat, that makes me happy 

In your opinion, you think I should ride stirrupless? (I want as many opinions as possible.)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Skyseternalangel said:


> *Yes ma'am!!*
> 
> I agree with you fully on the fork. I'm taking it off and I'm not putting it back on!
> 
> ...





She probably has years and years of experience. I know that you can be that good in a few years. you already have a great start and a natural seat. I really think it's just time in the saddle over all.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> She probably has years and years of experience. I know that you can be that good in a few years. you already have a great start and a natural seat. I really think it's just time in the saddle over all.


Alright tinyliny, thanks for the support  It's just hard not knowing where I stand since I'm still at the starting gate, if that makes sense.

I'm determined though!!! We've gotten this far!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Update!!! But no pictures of video. Hope to get some this weekend!

So first thing I did when I got to the barn? Put the training fork away and loosened my stirrups a hole. But when I went to loosen them, I noticed that the stirrup leathers aren't even at all... one was on hole 9, one on hole 7. So now they're both on 6, and even, and it felt so good.... soooo good guys! 

I kept them at the posting trot, sitting trot (TONS better today!) and cantered with them long and he was an absolute saint.

For the sitting trot, I tipped my pelvis a little forwards and what do you know, I DO have seatbones under all that fluff  And I felt them go back and fourth one then two. I kept my upper body quieter and my lower half was rocking and rolling. So much better. I hope to get some video of that!

All while round and stretching, though he was being a lazy bum so I did have to get to the ask tell *demand* stage a lot. But once he was nice and warmed up, we did leg yields. I made sure my seat bones were even weight and put my inside leg behind the girth, outside leg on the girth.. I looked to the direction I was going and softly (on a longer rein but still round) asked him to leg yield. At first he tried to move his shoulders. I corrected him and we went straight. Tried again.

Guess what?!

HE DID THREE PERFECT STEPS TO THE RAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wooo! So we picked up the trot as a nice break, I practiced stretching my legs down, without bracing on the stirrups.. it was awesome. I didn't lose my stirrups, they didn't shove back.

Today was hard, but perfect.

Going again tomorrow, Sunday, and then lesson on Wednesday!


----------

